# Wall Posters



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I was watching Morse last night and on an architect's wall was a very nice wall poster with all sorts of profiles on it.

Has anyone come across similar wall posters anywhere?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am working on getting some that can be printed out Peter. Porter Cable had a real nice one that showed a bunch of profiles that could be cut with only 3 bits.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

I started making one but there are just too many bits out there.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Freud puts out a great one ,I ask Charles (from Freud) about it one time and it was going to find out if he could get some for the members but he didn't come back with the info.  maybe Mike could run it down..

==
===


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Working on them BJ.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> I was watching Morse last night and on an architect's wall was a very nice wall poster with all sorts of profiles on it.
> 
> Has anyone come across similar wall posters anywhere?


Trend have issued them in the past, as have both CMT and Freud. Can't say I've seen one in a long time, though

Regards

Phil


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks. I might try RIBA. It was probably either from them or a manufacturer of wood profiles.

The freud one sounds interesting, too. I guess if I had a suitable file I could take it to the local graphics firm or an architect to get them to print it up on their big printer

Cheers

Peter


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

This is not a poster, but it is one of the most concise and informational router bit charts I have run across.

This link may work better than my attached PDF file.

http://www.amanatool.com/cat2003/cat01_48.pdf


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Ken

That's a good one 


===



Ken Bee said:


> This is not a poster, but it is one of the most concise and informational router bit charts I have run across.
> 
> This link may work better than my attached PDF file.
> 
> http://www.amanatool.com/cat2003/cat01_48.pdf


----------

